# reflexite collar



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Scotts reflective reversible collar - look it up $9 well worth it if your pup - is off lead - have to have at hunt or field trials - just a slip on - not for a lead - at night it lights up the night with a light !!!!!!!! a great product - PIKE approved


----------

